# how do you do this?



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

at 1:55 it looks like good practice to learn that before spinning off a jump and i was just wondering how???


YouTube - Next Production Technine Ashbury Shred


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

If you have a reverse camber board you can keep it flat based and use your shoulders and hips to rotate around.


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

??? i have a nitro swindle. is that a reverse camber.


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

Nitro Swindle is Zero camber.


----------



## Lifprasir (Jan 11, 2011)

lol.. and i was over my head wondering why i wasn't able do it with my camber board...


----------



## Jeklund (Dec 14, 2009)

uh oh a virus said:


> at 1:55 it looks like good practice to learn that before spinning off a jump and i was just wondering how???
> 
> 
> YouTube - Next Production Technine Ashbury Shred


Everything I dislike about this sport was portrayed perfectly in that video...


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah I hate white kids, baggy clothes, and unchecked egos too.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Lifprasir said:


> lol.. and i was over my head wondering why i wasn't able do it with my camber board...


You can do it on a posi camber board. If you can do heelside and toeside stops, you can do this. I'll give an example for frontside spins.

1) Start doing the same motion for your heelside stops, but keep it going until you are in switch position

2) Immediately initiate your toeside stopping motion, but continue until you are in your regular position again

That's it! That's all there is to it. Progressively work up the speed and concentrate on making your spins fluid. This is also great practice for your edge control. Don't forget to always turn your head in the direction of the spin so you see where you are going.


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

BliND KiNK said:


> Yeah I hate white kids, baggy clothes, and unchecked egos too.


hey, although i dont agree with there style, there skill is what makes them my fav company.


----------



## doron (Nov 14, 2010)

Jeklund said:


> Everything I dislike about this sport was portrayed perfectly in that video...


That video should always be followed by this Torstein one in order to regain one's faith in humanity.


----------



## Derek (Dec 30, 2008)

BliND KiNK said:


> *Yeah I hate white kids*, baggy clothes, and unchecked egos too.


lol shut up dude. I guess you hate good snowboarding as well.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

hehehe... I just haven't seen many black people that snowboard all that often, other than pros =P and I was being sarcastic


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

BliND KiNK said:


> hehehe... I just haven't seen many black people that snowboard all that often, other than pros =P and I was being sarcastic


Are you white?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

It is a totally different maneuver depending on whether you have reverse or reg camber. On my camber board it's all about using your edges, switching back and forth between edges while you spin. Being comfortable doing switch is essential to doing that since you will be turning the board while in switch.

Reverse camber its basically about keeping your weight on the tip of the board that's in front of you, while keeping the tips flat and using your hips and shoulders to rotate.


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

HoboMaster said:


> It is a totally different maneuver depending on whether you have reverse or reg camber. On my camber board it's all about using your edges, switching back and forth between edges while you spin. Being comfortable doing switch is essential to doing that since you will be turning the board while in switch.
> 
> Reverse camber its basically about keeping your weight on the tip of the board that's in front of you, while keeping the tips flat and using your hips and shoulders to rotate.


im reverse camber and that sounds really weird. its like doing a buttercup on your nose yet not doing a nose manny. how is that possible?


----------



## Jeklund (Dec 14, 2009)

uh oh a virus said:


> im reverse camber and that sounds really weird. its like doing a buttercup on your nose yet not doing a nose manny. how is that possible?


You just don't do it as aggressive as you would when you butter, you would try to keep your edge angle as low as possible.


----------

